
The Twist to Making a Möbius Strip (2017) - rbanffy
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-hidden-twist-to-making-a-mobius-strip-20170209
======
mr_gibbins
This is half an article. Stopped when it was getting to the good bit. Without
heading off for a whole load of research I would have quite liked to know
_why_ splitting the Mobius loop results in two sections with non-overlapping
circles.

I get it, pop science, don't overload the reader with details and all, but a
bit more would have been nice.

------
ghostbrainalpha
I know they aren't THAT unusual but I'm kind of impressed by the quality of
illustration in the article.

How does a writer of a Scientific paper get stuff like that? Do they hire an
artist to assist them? Or can this type of illustration be generated from the
normal programs they use in their field?

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
They most likely hired a graphic designer to make the illustrations.

------
j4ah4n
Prematurely published I'd say. Today is Feb 6th and it's dated Feb 9. Should
be an interesting article once completed though!

~~~
wendelscardua
February 9, _2017_.

